# Find your next Charter Boat right here on SailNet



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

In Case you missed the announcement at the top of the forum:

SailNet is proud to announce it has teamed up with Boatbookings.com who represents over 2,000 Charter Boat owners around the world. You can now search for your next charter boat right here on Sailnet.

Click here - http://www.sailnet.com/forums/sn_charter.php


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh now THAT'S cool! We'll be chartering in a few months - and we'll definitely do it through SN. Thanks!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Any idea's where yet Smack?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

We'll be taking the ASA Combo course in November/December to become proper yachtsdudes, then want to hit either the BVIs and/or Belize this spring.

Our goal is to get 4 weeks of cruising in per year. I'm seriously stoked.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

My wife and I have been eyeballing Greece although she seems really stuck on the Dalmation Coast of Croatia.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

NOW you're talkin' Jeff! I've heard some incredible things about Croatia. Both of those on our list as well. Let us know how it goes when you do it.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Croatia looks amazing. It is I think possibly next on our list as well. 5 days from now however we are off to Italy on a charter around the Aeolian Islands with my folks!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool Chall! Maybe you could start a SFC (Sweet Freakin' Charters) thread when you get back. Have a great time dude!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

I will definitely post some photos and a writeup when I get back... 
I was wondering what to title the thread.......you've given me the answer!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Chartering (and sailing) in Croatia this time of year (i.e. October) is only for those Aussies used to participating in Sydney to Hobarth X-mas regattas. I hope that at least you opted for the sailing area between Split and Dubrovnik!


----------

